# Looking for best matching audi gauges...



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

Anyone have a few minutes to post up photos of their gauge setups I'd be pretty apprerciative. I've got a Prosport 60mm premium peak/recall gauge now. It has impressive accuracy but I was really searching for a gauge with a white numbers light and red needle. Turns out the "white" on the prosport is freakin' blue!! Pissed me off. So I'm running it in all red, I'd be happy but I'm going to change my gauge setup, again. Going to delete the radio and pop two in that area, so I can conceal them with the radio flap. Also the logo on the center of the gauge drives me freaking insane!!!
So: Red lightup needle, white background numbers, and 52mm with no logo- am I dreaming? I know you guys like to swap the needles into gauges, I won't get that carried away, but it would be cool though! Oh and it has to be an electric gauge, not mechanical : )
So anyone got anything to show off??
I know there are a lot of threads like this, but everyone likes photos!
Mine (setup has changed, gauge is the same)...











_Modified by Village_Idiot at 11:10 PM 9-13-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Looking for best matching audi gauges... (Village_Idiot)*

Any of these red Revo Tecknik gauges look good, especially if you can dig up an extra OEM TT coolant/gas needle: http://www.matrixracing.com/c-....aspx
Best pic I have from my car:


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

Not a nite shot, but we are running the Revo Technic with an OEM needle swapped in. it's an OK gauge, not great....but with the OEM needle it looks pretty damn close to stock and at nite matches the cluster almost perfectly....
Sean


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Looking for best matching audi gauges... (Village_Idiot)*

Yea that's a gauge I checked out awhile back... They do fit my requirements to a T, except they are only mechanical gauges right?


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Looking for best matching audi gauges... (Village_Idiot)*

You can also check out the Apexi guages


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Looking for best matching audi gauges... (chrg-in)*

check out defi gauges http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroStyle* »_Not a nite shot, but we are running the Revo Technic with an OEM needle swapped in. it's an OK gauge, not great....but with the OEM needle it looks pretty damn close to stock and at nite matches the cluster almost perfectly....
Sean









where do I find the kit to put this into my vent? I have this revo gauge waiting to go in but i know it wont just sit in the vent perfectly...


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (00_Bora)*

vent gauge adaptor here.http://public.fotki.com/ttschw...pter/ 
i i use an autometer sport comp II boost gauge


_Modified by fijitt at 12:08 PM 9/14/2009_


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: (00_Bora)*

Village, it is mechanical....which is why it's not a 10 in my book...but for less then $30 you cannot beat it....


_Quote, originally posted by *00_Bora* »_
where do I find the kit to put this into my vent? I have this revo gauge waiting to go in but i know it wont just sit in the vent perfectly...


I used the black powdercoated one from Mod Shack (link below)...good guy to deal with, and it worked perfectly. I did not like that the face of the gauge sat in the vent more then the bezel, so I added a semi-hard O ring around the back of the gauge bezel, which is solid against the Mod Shack adapter but makes the face of the gauge now perfectly level with the OEM Audi vent bezel....
Sean

Click here:
http://www.modshack.info/windex.htm



_Modified by EuroStyle at 3:47 PM 9-16-2009_


----------



## MKIIIGolfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

awe tuning boost gauge is almost an exact oem match to the stock gauges.


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Looking for best matching audi gauges... (Village_Idiot)*

Defi All around for me, tough to find anymore:








Lots of pics of different setups here:
http://public.fotki.com/blackf...alls/


----------



## brian_216 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Looking for best matching audi gauges... (blackfnttruck)*









I got mine for 28.00 and a few wraps with some electrical tape it fits the vent just fine. looks pretty close to stock. It could use a really white LED bulb cause the one that comes with it is kinda yellow compared to the cluster.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Looking for best matching audi gauges... (brian_216)*

I just sold myself on an AWE Tuning vent mount.










_Modified by SteveCJr at 12:11 PM 9/28/2009_


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Lol i just realized the date on the picture i just posted. 1998 gg


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (SteveCJr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SteveCJr* »_Lol i just realized the date on the picture i just posted. 1998 gg

That's what the clock resets to when you unhook the battery.
How about this:
















http://audittmk1.blogspot.com/....html


----------

